# Adria Twin - whats under battery shelf?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a long shot, but don't suppose anyone knows whats underneath the shelf that the battery is sat on? There must be a bit of space between the underneath of the shelf and the floor of the van.

Reason of asking, is I've acquired a 160Ah AGM battery, but it seems the battery compartment is about 2cm's too shallow. Wondering if I can lower the shelf, or cut a hole in the wooden shelf to drop the battery in lower. (assuming no wires/pipes are routed under there)

Failing that... anyone want a 160Ah Energy AGM battery? Collection only  

Regards,
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Not sure on this one. Does the floor rest on the mudguard? If you remove the mesh in the battery compartment vent hole, you could insert a small mirror and have a look. Adria have not made full use of all the available space in that area. I removed the bottle holder and used it to make a higher step to aid my other half to get into bed.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

dunno but when you find out let us know





good luck 

norm


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

b6x and I are no longer Twin owners.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've only had our Twin a couple of months but I managed to install a second battery (ordinary 85Ah lead acid that I had recently bought for our previous van) by moving the Gel one along a bit!

In order to fit a vent pipe I made a hole in the mesh and poked a length of ali tube (remnants of an old FM radio aerial - I never throw anything away  ) down through the lower mesh to come out under the chassis. It must have been at least 2ft 6in space between the levels so there is plenty of room. It was the only way to get the flexible plastic vent tube out to atmosphere. 

I dismantled the bottle holder and took out the circular pieces then reassembled it - now ideal storage for cereal boxes and a couple of large books/folders.

I haven't attempted to dismantle the woodwork in that area any further (yet!) but I'm sure there is a fair amount of unused space there. 

Steve


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't know about under the battery compartment, other than the wheel arch should think it is only the electric cabling. At the other end of the bed above the gas locker there is a handy storage bin where i keep spare cable, mind you have to have small hands to reach through the slates in the bed - no other access :? :?


----------

